# Have you heard of Oven-Baked pet food?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm always on the lookout for healthy hoistic food for my fluff and since she had an ever changing palate I like to switch things up quite often. My pet food store gave me a sample of this Oven-Baked Tradition - Oven-Baked Tradition and my malt loved it. The kibbles were not that hard but were much easier to eat and a very good size for even tiny ones. Has anyone tried this?
The link is in French but can be changed to english at the bottom of the page.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have tried a sample of Lotus dog food which was oven baked. The dogs liked it but I don't do kibble or grains. So I never purchased any.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It has a lot of grains.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I fed it to Toby for awhile. We had no problems with it. However, I am done with kibble; I personally believe there are better choices out there.


----------

